# LGD pups for sale



## colemangirly (Sep 30, 2010)

3/4 Anatolian 1/4 Karakachan pups for sale 13 weeks. Born and raised with goats and chickens. South central Missouri. Pm me for more info


----------



## colemangirly (Sep 30, 2010)

These are the last 2 left and are both males


----------



## carellama (Nov 12, 2007)

how much


----------



## colemangirly (Sep 30, 2010)

They are $350 at this age.


----------



## colemangirly (Sep 30, 2010)

More current pics


----------



## used2bcool13 (Sep 24, 2007)

Do you have pics of the parents.

Would you ship?
Thanks,


----------



## colemangirly (Sep 30, 2010)

Dad is black with a bit of white. Weighs about 130. Mom is white with orange patches on her back. Weighs about 90. Sorry. I do not ship. Where located?


----------

